# Performance power PP370WL - any good for starter?



## Homerjh (23 Jun 2016)

hi all, there is a Performance power PP370WL lathe on a popular auction site that is currently dirt cheap and almost on my doorstep to collect.

now i know it wont have massive features or be as good as a £300 jet/axi/etc but wondering how usable it would be to start with?

it has the tool rests and appears to only have a faceplate, but multi speed and suppose if the headstock is a common size may be able to buy chucks then use on others?

so what are peoples thoughts on buying cheap (very) and then upgrading as you go along?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 Jun 2016)

Buy cheap, buy twice!


----------



## CHJ (23 Jun 2016)

Performance Power are/were a brand name use by B&Q, lathes under that label tended to be generic units, variations of which can be found under numerous brand names, those that I saw within the stores tended to have specifications regarding thread sizes etc. that were at the low end of the budget range and limited on available accessories.


----------



## themackay (23 Jun 2016)

I would give it a miss as said above buy cheap buy twice better saving for Jet Axi etc


----------



## Rhossydd (23 Jun 2016)

Like everyone else I'd advise avoiding that.
Some really good bargains can be had on eBay on good secondhand lathes. Be patient and you could set yourself up really well for £150.
Keep an eye out for something like a Record, Myford, Tyme, Arundel or Coronet. You may also get lucky with some good and valuable accessories thrown in too eg chucks, tools, centres etc.


----------



## Homerjh (25 Jun 2016)

so far winning the auction for £12.50!


----------



## curtisrider (25 Jun 2016)

That's the same as the Woodwise I have sitting on my shelf, not a particularly good unit but could be handy if it was made into a disc sander or the motor used to make/power another tool


----------



## Homerjh (26 Jun 2016)

gone over £30 so i am out..


----------



## Rhossydd (26 Jun 2016)

A lucky escape IMHO.


----------



## Mick Hird (27 May 2018)

I got mine for free of me dad who also made s tool rest as it was missing and for beginner it's great .. I do need to get a chuck and faceplate it's nothing flash but it's a start


----------



## sunnybob (27 May 2018)

at even 50 its a good starter. I had a B&Q performance power angle grinder. That thing did unbelievable amounts of work for almost 15 years before it finally died.
But no, you definitely dont want to spend a 100 on an old PP machine.


----------



## dynax (27 May 2018)

nothing wrong with some of the PP stuff, i have quite a few that i still use, my router table is a PP one, i have an 8" mitre saw that is knocking on for 20 years old and still as accurate as i need it to be, still using original blade never been sharpened, and it also took a canal swim during a stint of work on a narrowboat, left it for a week to dry out, and is still going strong, and still gets used when my big one is more hassle to setup for the odd cut,


----------

